# need a decent marinade injector recommendation



## onebadmofo (Dec 5, 2012)

want something easy to use but something I can use for years as well.  mainly be using for steaks, brisket, pork loins, chicken, and pork butt....and everything else in between! ;)

Any tips from you pro's?  Thanks and appreciated!


----------



## onebadmofo (Dec 5, 2012)

Leaning towards the Bayou Classic 5011, or the Butterball 2 oz stainless injector...

Thoughts or advice?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the 2 oz syringe type and the Morton meat pump....    Each has it's own purpose......


----------



## onebadmofo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you sir that is the one I was leaning towards...


----------



## venture (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't inject a lot, and my cheapie plastic one from the restaurant supply works for me.

If you are serious about doing a lot of injecting, Dave has pointed you in the right direction.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## onebadmofo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for tips fellas.  Going with the recommendation!


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 12, 2012)

Was going to buy this one tonight, But the one Dave posted is priced right even if it is only 2 oz

http://www.alliedkenco.com/pump-brine-4ozshortfatstyle.aspx


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 12, 2012)

FWIW, LEM has the 4 oz. for $19.99













4078_2111_large.jpg



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Dec 12, 2012






http://www.lemproducts.com/product/4078/Injectors


~Martin


----------



## michael ark (Dec 14, 2012)

I Have the butter ball. The whole thing is not stainless just the tube. Inside the tube at the end has croded .I inject a lot of vinger base marinades. Just replaced with the lem from acadmey. The diffrence is huge.  Spend the money get the lem.  The 1st thing I noticed is the needle is longer and thicker . It let's me get deeper into thicker cuts of meat and with the larger needle it don't stop up as much with spices. Save your sanity and spend the money.


----------



## vortreker (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree with Dave, and others, that the stainless steel syringe type is a good one but after trying many types over 30 years this is the one to buy, I think, for serious injectors:

Made by "Oman"


----------



## gov- (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought 3 dollar injector at the grocery store.  The main complaint I have is the liquid dribbles out the end whether I pour it in or draw from a cup.  Do they all do that?  I'm an injection newbie.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2013)

Check this Bad Boy out...The guy sells the System for $200. I looked up the individual parts and it cost about $180 to buy the parts then assembly time. I would pay $15-20 not to mess with it...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2013)

GOV- said:


> I bought 3 dollar injector at the grocery store.  The main complaint I have is the liquid dribbles out the end whether I pour it in or draw from a cup.  Do they all do that?  I'm an injection newbie.


Check where the needle attaches to the barrel.....  It is what they call a  Leur-Lok tapered connection.... it may not be tight.....  On new syringes they can be difficult to tighten for a few times... 

Dave


----------



## navigator (Mar 16, 2013)

I have one of these Spitjack Magnum Meat Injector Gun and it works great. You can set how much goes in per squeeze, it loads easy and cleans easy.













31%2BJZ%2ByL6mL._SX450_.jpg



__ navigator
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------

